# Bobber down, Flag up, or Rattle Reel clatter??



## dblkluk

*What do you think is more exciting while ice fishing?*​
Watching a bobber disappear down the hole5565.48%Hearing the clatter of a turning rattle reel89.52%A tip up flag at full mast2125.00%


----------



## dblkluk

We were talking about this on the ice this weekend. What do you think is the most exciting??
For me its looking out the window of my trap and seeing a flag up!


----------



## Chris Schulz

I'm a jigger by heart, and wouldnt choose anything else! So i would have to choose a thump on my pole!


----------



## waterwolf

Watching a float disappear I think does it for me.

The guessing game begins as to when to set the hook. Waiting for the line to quit moving seems as though it's an eternity.


----------



## mallardhunter

I think I have to agree with the bobber


----------



## Madison

I think chasing down a flag does it for me!!

Jigging and having a fish freight train it, ranks pretty close also..


----------



## tonyfishmaster

just thinking of going fishing does it for me ha,ha


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Wow....this one is tough to decide on........ How about all 3 at once?


----------



## curty

I guess I'm a bobber guy

Too bad cell phones don't bob also :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy

I am a bobber guy also... :wink:

It doesn't really matter to me as long as something is being cuaght.


----------



## seabass

The best is when you're fishing with a group of guys... and the tip up flag goes... and its an all-out race to the tip up. No holds barred, punches allowed for whoever can get there first. Those ~20 yards can be pretty hard on a guy.


----------



## dblkluk

Oh yeah seabass I remember those days. We have a buddy that constantly used to "Magpie" your tip ups. He's since learned better. 8) 
Now its the "you set it... you get it" rule!!


----------



## Madison

seabass said:


> The best is when you're fishing with a group of guys... and the tip up flag goes... and its an all-out race to the tip up. No holds barred, punches allowed for whoever can get there first. Those ~20 yards can be pretty hard on a guy.


Gotta Love "Tackle Tipup" USed to play that one quite a bit. I try not to play anymore, dont want to break somethin.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Both flags up at the same time and listening to the mumbling guys around me wondering when I'm going home. Doesn't get any better.
:beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG

Sorrry but I'm going to go with another option, watching a fish come up on the vex. and feeling the thump, and after that it would be a tip up..


----------



## ndhonkerhunter

BROWNDOG said:


> Sorrry but I'm going to go with another option, watching a fish come up on the vex. and feeling the thump...


I'm with BROWNDOG on this, but after that i'd have to say a bobber goin down.


----------



## sportsaholic07

i like it when the flag tips up but......i reall like it when you can't keep all 5 lines in the water


----------



## Minnesota50

I like sitting there thinking nothing is in this spot when the northern pike strikes and makes your bobber shoot down the whole.

I also enjoy watching the little (fun) fishes nibble on my hook till they chewed the bait to bits.

[Bobbers for life]


----------



## cbass

i would have to also go none of the above jigging all the way.


----------



## emil

I agree with cbass. I like watching the spring boober when I'm jiggin and feeling the hammer of the hit.


----------



## ice man

I like to feel the thumb of a hit. Then it would be watching them on the cammera hit the jig. Next it would be watching them come to the jig on the vex. Finally it would be watch the bobber twitch.


----------



## deafishunt

Chris Hustad said:


> Wow....this one is tough to decide on........ How about all 3 at once?


good question, I hardly decide to pick one and I like combine to catch limit quickly. 8)


----------



## cavedude

Like alot of you said, i think it's awesome when you look out on the lake and dont see any flags up, but all of a sudden one goes up in front of you....like you did it with your mind.....then you gotta play it off by saying something like "im gonna go check lines" when your buddies know exactly what happened.....then its an all out battle...


----------



## Duckslayer100

No float for me...gotta use the spring bobber. I've never had much luck with tipups...so when one does go up that makes my day. :lol:


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Gotta go with browndog. Nothing like watching a green blip change to orange, then turn to a dark red line then feel the thump or weight of a hog eye!!!


----------



## hunter121390

i agree with chirs


----------



## Wisconsin_mom

I had to pick the rattle reel...usually means a crappie is there and for us, they only hit in spurts around sun down.


----------

